# Today's cheese smoke



## devil dog (Feb 11, 2018)

Picked up a 12 inch amazen tube smoker and some apple pellets yesterday and put them to use today. Assorted cheeses and some hard boiled eggs smoked for 3.5 hours.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks good.  Now the wait!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks like your set for a while!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 12, 2018)

And another one bites the dust. Looks like a good batch of cheese.

Point for sure.

chris


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 12, 2018)

DD, Good combo of eggs and cheese,nice smoke!


----------



## txflyguy (Feb 23, 2018)

I have the 12" tube. Smoked $100 of cheddar. It was terrible. Tasted like soot / tar. 37 degrees in the chamber, 4 hour smoke. What did I do wrong?

Help!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 23, 2018)

Too cold?  May seem stupid,  ideal smoking chamber temp for cheese is 60-70.  May need others here for there input.


----------



## txflyguy (Feb 23, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Too cold?  May seem stupid,  ideal smoking chamber temp for cheese is 60-70.  May need others here for there input.



I was so concerned about the cheese melting, perhaps the temp was too cold. I used pellets for the first time. My normal wood is pecan logs, or chunks of pecan/cherry from BBQ's Galore.

An effort to salvage the cheese will be made tomorrow. This time it will be smoked in a real smoker, offset firebox type.


----------



## devil dog (Feb 26, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> I have the 12" tube. Smoked $100 of cheddar. It was terrible. Tasted like soot / tar. 37 degrees in the chamber, 4 hour smoke. What did I do wrong?
> 
> Help!


I would say that was a bit too cold,my chamber temp ran about 65. Also, it's common practice to bag up your cheese and let it mellow out in the fridge for 4 to 6 weeks. This allows the smoke to penetrate and equalize throughout. You'll find that cheese that tasted like an ashtray after smoking now tastes like the best smoked cheese you've ever had! Don't give up! Lots of variables to play with until you find the combination that works for you.


----------



## txflyguy (Feb 26, 2018)

Smoked the cheese again, this time with chamber temps between 60 and 65. Vacuum packed it up, now will wait the 6 weeks for it to "age".
The 12" tube seems to work very well. I used Treager Pellets this time. It burns a solid 4 hours.


----------

